# Paranoia setting in lol



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I switched my television on this morning and there was no picture only sound but instead of the screen being black and blank it was green.. not Celtic green but Islamic green and I though omg I don't believe it they have censored my viewing


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I switched my television on this morning and there was no picture only sound but instead of the screen being black and blank it was green.. not Celtic green but Islamic green and I though omg I don't believe it they have censored my viewing


was their an arabic word with a sword below, by any chance.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> was their an arabic word with a sword below, by any chance.




lol No, I would have recognised that easily enough.. it was just a blank green screen


----------



## anahuda (Jul 6, 2012)

picture tube problem.  u did not see it but it was written... please buy a new tv. lol


----------

